

How to protect your DEV sites from crawlers - kruno
http://krunoknego.com/2015/03/16/how-to-protect-your-dev-sites-from-crawlers/

======
karambahh
Something sometimes ignored, is that you can restrict access based on IP on
Apache:

[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_authz_host.html#ord...](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_authz_host.html#order)

Easy access for everyone, and more importantly REST APIs work out of the box,
etc..

